# CGC Evaluations Before Adoption



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Have any rescues here worked your dogs and then had CGC evaluations done on them *before placing*? Any rescues here work with any of the Prison Dog Programs doing CGCs? Or from the flip side, any CGC evaluators from here ever work with a dog *before* adoption for a local rescue or a prison dog program? 

I am going to be doing my first CGC evaluations for our area first class Prison Dog Program later this month. Also happens to be my first CGC evaluations for dogs still in rescue (humane society) before adoption. I have the basics confirmed with AKC but would like to possibly do some tweaking or hear other's experiences. 

I also have to come up with an idea (and verify that it is allowed) some type of loud noise etc. for Test 9: Reaction to distraction. The only thing I can come up with is banging metal pans together as they are already on site. Anything that I take has to be noted, inspected, and approved before going in.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I went into one of our FL State Prisons yesterday and gave a CGC Evaluation to the current A.D.A.P.T. program dogs. All 5 current dogs passed. I believe all of the dogs have 3 or more people each interested in adopting them at this point. Graduation is August 1st and those dogs will be leaving with 6 or 7 new ones coming in for the next class. 

I must admit that I was hesitent about this program in the beginning but after inspecting the living conditions of the dogs, the care they receive, watching them being worked and exercised, and the way they react with their team of caregivers I am now completley behind the program. 

I hope that more shelters and rescues are able to work in their areas with such programs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I worked w/ a prison dog program through the Ohio Department of Rehabilitation and Corrections. Corrections Corporation of America has dog programs throughout its prisons . Our Animal Welfare League has dog programs ,one ohio prison works w/ greyhound rescue and I think the federal prison system has dog programs.The programs I'm familiar w/ in Ohio didn't do CGC exams but most dogs were adopted quickly.


----------

